# Liz and Niche and other stuff



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You do realise Lelit's PF stands upright on its own? 🙂

Nice knock boxes to the right of the machine 😂


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You do realise Lelit's PF stands upright on its own?


 no i didn't - 👍



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Nice knock boxes to the right of the machine


 you are the second person (someone on another forum) says that. We have shoe shelves in the corner.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice, also the Gene


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Do you shake your beans in the trainers beforehand for added depth and character? :classic_laugh:


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Do you shake your beans in the trainers beforehand for added depth and character?


 my trainers are as fresh as a daisy!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@ZiggyMarley - just Make sure the steam wand is not dripping on the corner or edge of the drip tray. This is one of the gripes I have, the drip tray could've been slightly longer so the steam tip would be inside it and not at the edge of it. That in itself would not have been s problem if there weren't gaps in the corners where the panels are joined, which causes the water to drip onto the base / chassis of the machine under the drip tray. Very annoying indeed!

also, you may want to remove that "lock" sticker whist the machine is new, if you want to do that of course.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @ZiggyMarley - just Make sure the steam wand is not dripping on the corner or edge of the drip tray. This is one of the gripes I have, the drip tray could've been slightly longer so the steam tip would be inside it and not at the edge of it. That in itself would not have been s problem if there weren't gaps in the corners where the panels are joined, which causes the water to drip onto the base / chassis of the machine under the drip tray. Very annoying indeed!


 thank you - i'll go and check it now!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> also, you may want to remove that "lock" sticker whist the machine is new, if you want to do that of course.


 that'll remain as an aid-memoir for the Mrs as she has no mechanical sympathy or awareness


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Very nice, If my order request to Germany goes okay, I will have a similar setup!



Lelit PL91T Victoria


White Niche Zero (arriving December  )


@ZiggyMarleyHow did you decide between white and black Niche? I agonized over the decision but think white looks classier!

Thanks for sharing your setup, makes me feel good about my choices.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

allyburns said:


> ZiggyMarleyHow did you decide between white and black Niche? I agonized over the decision but think white looks classier!


 genuinely- I tossed a coin!


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

ZiggyMarley said:


> genuinely- I tossed a coin!


 Haha, that's one way to do it! I asked a few folk and to my dismay they all said black. What a #firstworldproblem to have! White will match my cups too!


----------

